# Survival > Survival Kits & Survival Products >  Shoulder holster for a Ruger GP100?

## sgtdraino

I am looking to get a good shoulder holster for my Ruger GP100 .357 Magnum. Comfort is of the highest priority. I intend to wear the weapon concealed while hiking, etc., and open carry makes my wife uncomfortable.

I have had a few shoulder holsters in the past, and don't really find them that comfortable as a rule, but I think that is pretty much the only way to go for concealing a gun of this size. I got a cheap nylon shoulder holster, but I'm not happy with it. I feel like I can't get it adjusted right, it just doesn't hang right, and is not comfortable at all.

Ideas?

----------


## Sourdough

It will be cheaper to get a new wife, than find a comfortable shoulder holster. One of the many problems with shoulder holsters is your body weight must stay the same, and the shirt must be the same cut and weight material every day. If you delete the under shirt, you have to readjust the rig. Switch from cotton shirt to a light wool shirt....readjust the rig.

Safariland made a model #209; I don't think they still make it, but if you can find a used one start there.

Or a light weight vest like photographers wear, with the mesh back. And sew a holster into it.

Another problem with shoulder rigs, is if you need to wear a back pack.

Good luck....you have your work cut out for yourself.

It would be interesting to know how many plain clothes cops wear belt rigs after two years of chasing the shoulder rig quandary in circles.

----------


## tsitenha

look into Galco leather co. use to have the Jackass system SS??

----------


## crashdive123

What's the barrel length on your GP?  The reason I ask is for vertical/horizontal carry.

----------


## Pal334

I would suggest looking at some sort of concealable belt holster. The only time I have ever found a shoulder holster that was comfortable and usable was a Tanker Style that was worn exposed over body armor http://www.ima-usa.com/product_info....roducts_id/523. It is simple and robust, and I guess it could be adaptable to under clothes wear. A bit of "googling" will turn up some that are suitable for revolvers.

----------


## sgtdraino

> What's the barrel length on your GP?  The reason I ask is for vertical/horizontal carry.


4-inch barrel. but I think I would tend to prefer horizontal (whoops, I mean VERTICAL) carry for this revolver anyway.




> I would suggest looking at some sort of concealable belt holster.


Belt holster is a no-go. My normal outdoor clothes do not include items that hang over my belt, so a belt holster would not be concealed. I also can't stand the feel of inside-the-pants holsters.




> The only time I have ever found a shoulder holster that was comfortable and usable was a Tanker Style that was worn exposed over body armor


That looks terrific! Exactly like what I need. I did try something similar, a replica of a pilot holster for the S&W M&P/Victory. Looks a lot like that, except it just uses a single strap that goes diagonally across the chest, looping over the shoulder opposite from the gun. But my experience with that, was that the weight of the gun would tend to tug the strap over towards my neck, and it would dig in where my shoulder meets my neck. This holster looks like it wouldn't have that problem. You say this holster really is comfortable?

However, it's for a 1911, and my GP100 definitely wouldn't fit that.




> A bit of "googling" will turn up some that are suitable for revolvers.


Can you help me find such a thing? I'm not sure they made the tanker holster for revolvers.

----------


## crashdive123

While I have a few shoulder holsters, I am not a huge fan of them for the reasons that Hopeak stated.  Here are a couple of horizontal carry options.  

http://www.opticsplanet.net/bianchi-...ack-17031.html

http://www.opticsplanet.net/galco-s1...100-4-104.html

If you will be wearing a pack I would go with waistpack for concealed carry.

----------


## sgtdraino

> If you will be wearing a pack I would go with waistpack for concealed carry.


I am considering that, but haven't really found any waistpack holsters that I like. Most seem built more for autos than revolvers. Are there any particular ones you would recommend?

I've been looking for a tanker holster for revolvers, no luck yet. I did see one for a Berreta. Do you think a GP100 might fit in a Berreta holster? It kinda looks like it could from the picture, but looks can be very deceiving:

http://www.ima-usa.com/product_info....roducts_id/938

----------


## Pal334

> 4-inch barrel. but I think I would tend to prefer horizontal carry for this revolver anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Belt holster is a no-go. My normal outdoor clothes do not include items that hang over my belt, so a belt holster would not be concealed. I also can't stand the feel of inside-the-pants holsters.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks terrific! Exactly like what I need. I did try something similar, a replica of a pilot holster for the S&W M&P/Victory. Looks a lot like that, except it just uses a single strap that goes diagonally across the chest, looping over the shoulder opposite from the gun. But my experience with that, was that the weight of the gun would tend to tug the strap over towards my neck, and it would dig in where my shoulder meets my neck. This holster looks like it wouldn't have that problem. You say this holster really is comfortable?
> ...


I find the "tanker" quite comfortable. Have used it or a variant for 30 years whenever it was possible.Wore it virtualy 24 / 7 for two seperate 12 month tours (minus shower time  :Smile:  ) in the sand box and actually wore it to sleep frequently ( I get paranoid). The chest straps are what seems to make it the most comfortable. It is definitely not a "Miami Lice ( or is that Vice) style holster, is a simple, sturdy, straight forward pistol sheath. And is not made for "fast draw" stuff ( I suspect that is not what you are looking for  anyways).  Here is a link that shows the style for revolvers http://www.epsaddlery.com/c-25-shoulder-holsters.aspx , they are a bit expensive, but you get what you pay for. I hope this helps, just my "nickels worth" :Cool:

----------


## Sourdough

> That looks terrific! Exactly like what I need. I did try something similar, a replica of a pilot holster for the S&W M&P/Victory. Looks a lot like that, except it just uses a single strap that goes diagonally across the chest, looping over the shoulder opposite from the gun. But my experience with that, was that the weight of the gun would tend to tug the strap over towards my neck, and it would dig in where my shoulder meets my neck. This holster looks like it wouldn't have that problem. You say this holster really is comfortable?
> 
> However, it's for a 1911, and my GP100 definitely wouldn't fit that.
> 
> Can you help me find such a thing? I'm not sure they made the tanker holster for revolvers.


If you feel that is the answer, wrap your ruger in thin plastic like sran'wrap and put it in a inside the belt holster with the clip removed. Now put shoe'goo on the outside of the holster and stick it firmly in the WWII holster and leave it set for two days or longer.

----------


## Pal334

Hope has a good point. Like with any new leather holster or any good leather product for that matter, "fitting" is important. Take the time to fit it in and break it in.

----------


## crashdive123

> I am considering that, but haven't really found any waistpack holsters that I like. Most seem built more for autos than revolvers. Are there any particular ones you would recommend?


  I've got a few that work equally as well for revolver or semi-autos.  Maxpedition and Bagmaster are two of the brand names that I have.

----------


## Sourdough

> I find the "tanker" quite comfortable. Have used it or a variant for 30 years whenever it was possible.Wore it virtualy 24 / 7 for two seperate 12 month tours (minus shower time  ) in the sand box and actually wore it to sleep frequently ( I get paranoid). The chest straps are what seems to make it the most comfortable. It is definitely not a "Miami Lice ( or is that Vice) style holster, is a simple, sturdy, straight forward pistol sheath. And is not made for "fast draw" stuff ( I suspect that is not what you are looking for  anyways).  Here is a link that shows the style for revolvers http://www.epsaddlery.com/c-25-shoulder-holsters.aspx , they are a bit expensive, but you get what you pay for. I hope this helps, just my "nickels worth"



Did you wear it with a thin shirt only, or over Armor Vest...? or both on different occasions.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Here is a link that shows the style for revolvers http://www.epsaddlery.com/c-25-shoulder-holsters.aspx


Unfortunately those are the M3 style, with the single strap that goes across to my other shoulder. That's like what I have now, which I find tends to dig into my neck. That M7 style looks much better to me.




> If you feel that is the answer, wrap your ruger in thin plastic like sran'wrap


Okay... Wuzzat, to keep the glue off the gun?




> and put it in a inside the belt holster


Belt holster? Do you mean shoulder holster?




> with the clip removed.


Clip? You mean, like, magazine? My GP100 is a revolver.




> Now put shoe'goo on the outside of the holster


Shoe goo... you mean the rubbery glue? Wouldn't I have trouble getting that off the leather holster later? Or will it peel off without much trouble?




> and stick it firmly in the WWII holster


Wait... stick the gun in the holster, or the glue in the holster? 'cause you already had me stick the gun in the holster, right? But I don't think you mean glue.




> and leave it set for two days or longer.


Kay...

But for a revolver like the GP100 to fit in a 1911 holster, wouldn't the stitching have to be different? The profile is completely different than a revolver, and much narrower. You really think it will go in there? I've eyeballed 1911 holsters in the past, and never thought I'd have much hope of getting anything into them that wasn't a 1911.

----------


## Pal334

Hope:  was adjusted for body armor (most important for a good fit). But did wear the same without adjusting in  shorts and T shirt (a bit sloppy, but was not in t shirts that often) 

sgt draino:  I see your point. I goggled and did not see the M7 style for a revolver. Perhaps a good leather worker can help (read good old fashioned shoe repair guy) even if you are using a fabric/synthetic holster. Heck, a good one may be able to take apart a 1911 holster, and sew back together for you handgun. I can't imagine it being difficult for a good leather guy.

----------


## Sourdough

Inside the pants holsters have a plastic or metal "SPRING" clip.

----------


## Sourdough

Okay... Wuzzat, to keep the glue off the gun?     

YEP..... :Smile: 



Belt holster? Do you mean shoulder holster?        

NOPE :Smile: 



Clip? You mean, like, magazine? My GP100 is a revolver.       

GLAD YOU FIGURED THAT MUCH OUT.... :Stick Out Tongue: 



Shoe goo... you mean the rubbery glue? Wouldn't I have trouble getting that off the leather holster later? Or will it peel off without much trouble?  

THE IDEA IS TO GLUE ONE HOLSTER INSIDE ANOTHER :Stick Out Tongue: 



Wait... stick the gun in the holster, or the glue in the holster? 'cause you already had me stick the gun in the holster, right? But I don't think you mean glue.

PUT LOTS OF GLUE ON IT AND JUST "STICK IT"...... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue:  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Kay...

But for a revolver like the GP100 to fit in a 1911 holster, wouldn't the stitching have to be different? The profile is completely different than a revolver, and much narrower. You really think it will go in there? I've eyeballed 1911 holsters in the past, and never thought I'd have much hope of getting anything into them that wasn't a 1911.[/QUOTE]


I WOULD HAVE HAD YOU RESHAPE THE 1911 HOLSTER BY HAND BONING. BUT AS THE EASY STUFF WAS OVER YOUR HEAD. HAND BONING WILL NOT BE COMMUNICATED TO YOU..... :Smile: 

WE WOULD NOT WANT YOU HAND BONING THE WRONG EQUIPMENT..........you might have an accidental discharge....... :Stick Out Tongue:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Smile:

----------


## SARKY

Well it's not exactly a holster but specopsbrand.com makes a pouch called the frontal assault, I have one and a small pistol like the walter p-22 fits in there very nicely. So it got me to thinking, what if the demensions were enlarged? I am looking at takeing it to a pouch and pack maker next to my local REI and see if they can make me one to the demensions i need inorder to carry my 4 inch tracker discreetly. I'll give you an update when I have one. The pouch would attach to the shoulder strap of your pack so it would be right up front in plain view but wouldn't look like a holster.

----------


## crashdive123

Sgtdraino - if you look at the second link I gave you, it is just the holster component - you can attach it to a system that is comfortable to you.

----------


## Sarge47

Sgt. Draino, you're active Military & you can't figure this stuff out for yourself?  :Confused: 
You keep asking simple questions that I would expect a man of your experience to already know or have some local resources to help you. Hmmmm..... :Cool:

----------


## Pict

"It will be cheaper to get a new wife, than find a comfortable shoulder holster."

OK now that's funny and I don't care who you are.  That sounds like a well stuffed holster-box.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

This is the chest rig I bought for my Alaska trip in 2004.  It is designed to wear outside your coat but you could also wear it under the parka just as well.  For the life of me I can't remember who makes it though. It holds two speed loaders as well.  That's a 4 inch Smith Model 57 .41 magnum.  Mac

----------


## sgtdraino

> Heck, a good one may be able to take apart a 1911 holster, and sew back together for you handgun. I can't imagine it being difficult for a good leather guy.


Probably so. Unfortunately, the only good leather guy I know is several states away and has a long turn-around time. I was hoping to avoid all that, and just find something that is already suitable.




> THE IDEA IS TO GLUE ONE HOLSTER INSIDE ANOTHER


Okay, now I get it. You're telling me to glue a revolver holster inside the 1911 holster. But if I can't get the revolver in the 1911 holster by itself, how is the whole revolver holster with the revolver in it going to squeeze in there? Or are you also suggesting I pop all the stitches that profile the 1911 shape? I guess that might work...




> I WOULD HAVE HAD YOU RESHAPE THE 1911 HOLSTER BY HAND BONING.


That's that musical art form where people slap their hands against their arms and legs to make music, right?  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> BUT AS THE EASY STUFF WAS OVER YOUR HEAD. HAND BONING WILL NOT BE COMMUNICATED TO YOU.....


Ha ha ha. I am *excellent* at following instructions, but *some* people are not excellent at *giving* them.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Seriously though, what is hand boning?




> I'll give you an update when I have one. The pouch would attach to the shoulder strap of your pack so it would be right up front in plain view but wouldn't look like a holster.


That sounds interesting, I'd definitely like to see that.




> Sgtdraino - if you look at the second link I gave you, it is just the holster component - you can attach it to a system that is comfortable to you.


Yeaaah, but it's still horizontal carry, and I don't think I want that for this setup. If worse comes to worst, I reckon I could get the M7 holster, and just attach the straps to the M3 holster I already have. Trying to avoid having to sew leather though. I don't really have the proper tools for that.




> Sgt. Draino, you're active Military & you can't figure this stuff out for yourself?


lol. You *are* confused! I'm not active or former military, I'm a *police* sergeant, as should be pretty evident from my profile.




> You keep asking simple questions that I would expect a man of your experience to already know or have some local resources to help you. Hmmmm.....


I know some ways I could do this, I'm just trying to get it done with the least amount of hassle and cost. And I don't know any good leather guys around here.




> It is designed to wear outside your coat but you could also wear it under the parka just as well.


That looks cool, but mostly I'd be wearing a modified fishing vest (see avatar) that probably would not conceal a holster like that. Plus I'm kinda leary of that cross strap on the shoulder, after my last experience.

I really like the looks of that M7-style holster for a Beretta that I linked previously. Does anyone think the GP100 would fit in that? Or not so much?

----------


## crashdive123

> 4-inch barrel. but I think I would tend to prefer horizontal carry for this revolver anyway.



Then......





> Yeaaah, but it's still horizontal carry, and I don't think I want that for this setup.


I am officially confused.


But since you will be wearing a fishing vest, just sew a holster on the inside.

----------


## Sourdough

Hand Boning is the final shaping of the holster to the contour of the firearm. It is done as the leather dries. I use kitchen tools, but any rounded and smooth tools will work.

----------


## Sourdough

Sgtdraino, Sir it is clear to me that you don't know what you want. Or what you don't want. On top of which you get in a snit real easy. I tried to help. But I am pretty sure at this point you have a covert agenda.

----------


## sgtdraino

> I am officially confused.


Heh. That's because for some reason I typed the opposite of what I meant to type!  :Smile:  I meant vertical carry. Must have been the lack of sleep talking. I have a horizontal carry for my Glock, it's alright. Swings around a bit much, though. I want the weight as low down to my hip as possible. I want to secure the bottom of the holster to my belt.




> But since you will be wearing a fishing vest, just sew a holster on the inside.


I am considering that. But the vest has so many pockets on it, both inside and out, that such an operation would be complicated. Many of the inside pockets would be covered up by the holster and unuseable, and I'd have to either remove all the pockets, stitch on the holster, then put the pockets back on, or try to do a bunch of different seams around and inside the various pockets while they're attached. Very tedious.




> Hand Boning is the final shaping of the holster to the contour of the firearm. It is done as the leather dries. I use kitchen tools, but any rounded and smooth tools will work.


Sounds great. I'd be interested to learn about the procedure. It sounds similar to something I've done myself (without even knowing the process had a name) using an oil compound and a large metal spoon. Is there a thread where this process is discussed? My search did not turn up anything.




> Sgtdraino, Sir it is clear to me that you don't know what you want. Or what you don't want.


I think I know exactly what I want: An M7-style holster rig that will accomodate a Ruger GP100. I wasn't familiar with the M7 (only the M3) until someone posted about it in this thread, so that was great information. Now I'm just trying to figure out the easiest way to get one of these that will fit my weapon.




> On top of which you get in a snit real easy.


 :Confused:  Snit? What snit?




> I tried to help.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Please continue!




> But I am pretty sure at this point you have a covert agenda.


 :Confused:  Huh? What the heck would that be?

I guess nobody knows if a Beretta holster would be a better (or worse) fit for my Ruger than the 1911 holster?

----------


## sgtdraino

Well, I took a chance, and got the Beretta 92 holster I was eyeballing earlier:

http://www.ima-usa.com/product_info....roducts_id/938

Got lucky! To my surprise, my Ruger GP100 fits *perfectly*!

*But*, there is one problem: Even though the item says it is for a 9mm, with loops for 10 rounds of 9mm ammo (which would work nicely for .38/.357), the holster they sent me actually seems to be for .40 S&W, with 8 loops that fit .40, not 9mm. The weird thing is, a .40 version of the holster isn't even advertised, nor is it an option to select from. And last time I called them to try and get measurements on it, they were completely unhelpful. Said they don't have access to the actual item, so there's no way they can measure it. This sucks because I really like the holster, it is nice. You guys think I should see if they can really locate a 9mm one, or should I assume at this point that they have no clue, cut my losses, and make do?

Anybody have any ideas for making those loops a little narrower, to accommodate .357?

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I carry a 45 Beretta Cougar in a IWB holster and as usual made it myself. I find doing it the way I want I get what I want. This is sewn to slightly undersized and wet down like soaked, reinforced with copper rivets. I wrap whatever in plastic wrap and force it into the wet leather. I have all the leather working stuff, but shaping to fit can be done with anything, spoon, stick, fingers. Shoulder I don't care for. Retaining strap, don't need one. I carry roughly between my front & rear pocket with the cant I like, safety off, full mag, chamber empty. It ain't hard to make a very functional holster if you get a good fit, reinforce with rivets and double sew, shoulder rig a welt may be necessary. Good advice from these guys but "do it yourself" and you save $$$ and get what you want. Revolver not much difference, just bone well so no retaining strap. Won't recommend any shoulder style, you should know what you want and make it.

----------

